# Lazy Baby!!!!!!!!!!!



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

So yesterday while I was playing with baby goats, I look over and Magic is LAYING DOWN NURSING. Haha so before you look, her mom is a very nicely conformed goat, she is just hunching up to accomodate her lazy baby lol

Sorry, cell picture


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have one of those also it is so funny.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwww...now THAT is a sweet pic  Adorable!


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

I wish that I had my camera and would have taken a better picture. It was so cute!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

That is so funny and cute.
"park it right there mom...I gotta eat"


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

"Mom since you are coming this way anyways, can you just step over me so I can grab a bite to eat" lol


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

Haha great picture Sammy. Reminds me of my lazy dogs that lay down and eat in front of the food bowl


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

:laugh: Very cute!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I've had kids do this before. They are both cute and lazy lol. The best combo in my opinion :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is cute.... :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That is Adorable!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

:laugh: cute!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

ADORABLE! :sleeping: :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL Very cute! 
Our pregnant does are getting so lazy now! We have a round bale of hay stuffed in the corner in the barn aisleway and keep it open so they can go in there to eat, or there is hay in 2 different feeders. She plops her butt down in front of the hay roll and lays there all night eating and sleeping, while her buddy has to sneak around behind her to eat, or go to a hay feeder in the other part of the barn LOL


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: That's such a cute pic.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

That's so adorable. What color is momma?


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Mama is black and dad was Red. She we are in the middle of brushing her cashmere out so she looks a little raggidy.

Dam- her eyes are creepy because the flash went off haha









Sire


----------

